# smoked cod



## 1adam12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello does any one have a recipe for smoking cod thanks I can not find one anywhere


----------



## sancarlosmx (Dec 27, 2009)

Probably not a good idea. Only oily fish smoke well. Pehaps 30 mins for a bit of flavor then finish in pan or oven.


----------



## 1adam12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks I never thought of that


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 27, 2009)

I can get you a *Lutefisk* recipe...*






*


----------

